# Quick!  Three music videos!



## johnblue (Oct 3, 2013)

In a "think fast!" moment, three music videos for you to consider.  Maybe you've already listened to them and maybe you haven't.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-HsW142T5g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e262k42UWO0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Cn4huIqY8o

You cannot be exposed to new stuff if you never ask, so what three would you throw up?  Quick!


----------



## roddierod (Oct 3, 2013)

I'll play...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXZ4kh4Lv1M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAug_UmsTgQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqVQAcTYRMg


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2013)

Not much "video" but these are three of my all time favorite tracks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MTM4p0Hx0o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eABkbtJKgCk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7N8tNuuGv8


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8Fi46BFAF0&list=PL61EB8BCFFEF87EE2&index=37
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czHYYVyBqCc

Can't decide on a third.


----------



## ChalkBored (Oct 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAISUDbjXj0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BROWqjuTM0g


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 3, 2013)

These could be my three favorites:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FufL80hJsP8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpxd3pZAVHI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snILjFUkk_A


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEDydy_TbxY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWOyfLBYtuU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iODL5wvZbns


----------



## kpa (Oct 4, 2013)

A recent discovery for me of a band that I knew only by name until now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYupSHWEJxA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnh-HIzqT2s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiBZAS3e-cU


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 25, 2015)

One more track to add to the collection:






I provided 4 titles


----------



## talsamon (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## fernandel (Oct 25, 2015)

I have more but you asked for three :


----------



## UnixRocks (Oct 25, 2015)

These are the first three that popped into my mind:












That last one cracks me up every time I see it.


----------



## freethread (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## jmccue (Oct 25, 2015)

here are my 3


----------



## fernandel (Nov 1, 2015)

> I provided 4 titles



Maybe you will like them too :
www.youtube.com/watch?v=i95O3Ll6jBY


----------



## freethread (Nov 1, 2015)

Well, 4 titles 4 me too


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## fernandel (Nov 3, 2015)

Carpetsmoker said:


>



Last year I was in the Buddy Guy's club in Chicago and he played...perfect


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 4, 2015)

This Thread 42277 had to resurrect once again. 

Thank you all, guys


----------



## protocelt (Nov 4, 2015)

And a fourth for good measure:


----------

